# will leaving my bag in the car w heat damage my bag?



## i_love_yorkie

It is fully covered though..not under direct sun. It is getting super hot and i wonder if it will damage my leather lv. Dont worry about thief as no one knows it is in there. It is hidden


----------



## moi et mes sacs

i_love_yorkie said:


> It is fully covered though..not under direct sun. It is getting super hot and i wonder if it will damage my leather lv. Dont worry about thief as no one knows it is in there. It is hidden


I would be relucatant to leave a lovely bag in too much heat over long periods of time. It depends how often you will be doing it.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i've been doing that for 2 weeks now  and i just realize it might harm the leather....2 weeks...8hrs every day....im not going to do it anymore...but just wonder


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree about not leaving your bag anywhere on a regular basis where it will be really hot. Somewhere I read that this is bad for bags but I can't recall exactly where I heard this.


----------



## Laubijou

i_love_yorkie said:


> It is fully covered though..not under direct sun. It is getting super hot and i wonder if it will damage my leather lv. Dont worry about thief as no one knows it is in there. It is hidden


It's not good to leave the leather to heat,
 but you should also beware of thieves you, even if it is hidden, they have the means to scan boxes (my neighbor has experienced ..) and if they identify a shape like a bag, they open, so beware! Be careful!


----------



## misschoi

I live in phx,az and I've seen ppls bags get misshapen in the heat of the car. granted our cars here get to 120+ degrees inside in the summer. 

especially with coated canvas bags, it might make the pvc coating bubble. I've seen that on burberry bags. also might melt the glue on some bags so I would be careful!


----------



## Christofle

It will dry out the leather hide over time, making it crack. Also if you carry sunglasses inside your bag they will destroy the lenses over a short period of time (happened to three pairs of raybans).


----------



## tutushopper

I've seen plastic literally melt inside a car in the heat (in Las Vegas); I would not leave a purse in heat inside a car for 8 hours a day.  If you have to leave it in the car that long, leave it at home is the best advice; no melting and no thieves.


----------



## elphaba30

I wouldn't risk it...not only would you have to worry about heat, but the accompanying dryness or humidity could also do some damage.


----------



## April 65

I have a friend that left her bag in the car in almost direct sunlight for about 4-5 hours and some cosmetic item ( can't remember exactly what) melted and totally covered about 1/3 of the  lining  on one side and bottom of her bag..some other items got messed up as well if I remember correctly..after that event it has been a no no for me.


----------



## rainrowan

I think even covered, the vachetta on an LV may darken considerably faster. I doubt there is any big damage from being in a car for a couple of weeks. Maybe months at a time, but not a couple of weeks.

The canvas will be incredibly pliable and soft as soon as you retrieve it from the car. This is the canvas stage that I love, when it's been warm and the canvas becomes very drapey. When it gets in a cool environment, the canvas becomes a little firmer. Are you afraid to carry it in with you into work? If you are worried about the attention, theft, etc you can always bring it in a larger cloth tote bag (like those environmental shoppers).


----------



## mmaarry

I feel that the heat may soften the leather and fade the color. I would put it in the trunk to be safe from sunlight and thieves


----------



## pointe1134

It will darken any vachetta and will definitely make coated canvas MUCH more pliable. Also, depending on the heat and humidity, glue may melt, hardware can "rust" (I cannot think of a better word, but the coloring may come off), and colored leather may turn a different shade. 
Quite honestly, I wouldn't leave a bag in the trunk for more than a few hours, max.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Leaving an LV in the heat (within reason)  makes it more pliable? Really! Who knew. tPF is so cool!


----------



## missy_g

I don't take my good bags to work because I'm afraid they'll get stained (greasy restaurant..plus spiteful employees).  Maybe you should just take a cheaper bag or no bag at all in with you.  How often to you access your bag in the 8 hours you are there?  I know I hardly get into my bag at all.  
Anyway I know that's not advice about heat but it's an option.


----------



## evacheri

the heat may soften the leather


----------



## bangles1

I've seen repeated/extreme temperature fluctuations damage leather goods over time causing drying & cracking.


----------

